# hello all



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

hunting_4_life said:


> hey im new here im 14 and i love to bowhutnt. I have a reflex bighorn what kind of bows dose everyone have.I have bowhunted for two years this year will be 3 years.


:welcomesign: :welcomesign: :welcomesign: well im 17 and i love to bowhunt also,ive been huntin for 5 years goin on 6 and nuthin but archery from the start,,,i have a 07 mathews switchback xt and a 07 mathews drenalin....youll it here


----------



## bowhunter12346 (Jul 20, 2006)

I shoot a CSS encore bow and love it have not been able to try it hunting yet but will in a couple of months.


----------



## teenarcher36 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Welcome*

I have a Browning Illusion and love to bowhunt as well. you should enjoy it here and welcome.


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

I have a Martin Slayr that i hunt with which i love but i think that i am going to make it my 3-D Rig and getting a pantera to hunt with. I also have a Scepter 4 that i love to shot indoor targets with. I have hunted for about 6years now that is bowhunting


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm 15 and have a Legacy from PSE, but I shoot my hand crafted selfbows more often. I have been hunting since I was 6 (not killing though, not too legal there!) and have been shooting bows since I was... well, young!


----------



## browningbowfan8 (May 9, 2006)

Wassup! Welcome to AT. I'm 17 and shoot an Illusion, elk and deer are my favorite game to hunt.


----------



## Ziman (Nov 17, 2005)

Welcome to AT dude!! I'm 17 and i shoot a Mathews switchback xt. Hopefully gonna have an 07 bowtech commander tho soon!!!


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

i want the bowtech consitution i heard its a good bow


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Yea.. im also new to the site! I'm 15 (almost 16) and I shoot a Hoyt Xtec! I started 2 yrs ago so this 07 season will be my 3rd year bowhunting!


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

wow that has been ages ago lol


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

hunting_4_life said:


> wow that has been ages ago lol


i was just reading it and I read the post time and i was like " ***, well its not march here," then i saw 2007. haha


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

yea lol its been a long long time hahaha 4 years


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

welcome to AT


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

im thirteen and i shoot a diamond razor edge


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I have the diamond iceman


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

s4 shooter said:


> welcome to AT


do you guys bother to look at the dates? haha, this thread is 3 1/2 years old! ahah


----------



## mathewslx9 (Mar 17, 2009)

im 17 been bow hunting for 4 years and been hunting since i was 8 and i shoot 2010 hoyt maxxis 31 black riser and camo limbs and a 2011 ultimate camo riser carbon element with black limbs and a barnett buck comander


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hello. I just orderd the firecat 400


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Man I am stupid


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

Lol sorry i brought this post from the dead


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

haha its all good fun when people dont look at dates and time


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

no kidding lol


12-RING SHOOTER said:


> haha its all good fun when people dont look at dates and time


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

hoytarcherygal said:


> no kidding lol


:set1_signs009:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

welcome


----------

